# MMA Forum Presents: The UFC - GFX Request Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Fighters,

Evil Ash and myself talked about this on MSN. He will take GFX requests for anything related to *YOUR respective MMA Forum Presents The UFC fighter* (you know, the one in your signatures?). 

Here's the rules: 

- You may only request *two* pieces per fighter. A banner / avatar combo, or either one.

- Paid members' requests, of course, will get the nod over any unpaid member's request, and be done quicker. That's self explanatory.

- If you happen to be an unpaid member, and you request something...it can ONLY be of your fighter. Also, you MUST be at least somewhat active in the project thread, if not very active. That also applies to the forum.

- Don't abuse Evil Ash's helpfulness. Don't bug him about your request. It'll be done when it's done. Don't change your initial request after it's already made. Take time and think of what you want specifically, so it doesn't make it hard on him. That stuff pisses GFX makers off.

- Lastly, PLEASE *Rep* and *Donate* to Evil Ash if he takes his own time, and makes you something. Also, leave at least a "thank you" post, so he knows you appreciate it.

That is all.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Sounds like a good idea. Can't wait for my next event, so I can be on a poster. :thumbsup: *


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Couple questions. Do we request them right here or via PM? Also, I think you should set a donation amount cause I don't know whats a good amount to donate. I'd like a new avatar and banner, but will the banner be animated as well? I'm not really sure what exactly I want just yet, but I know I will be asking for something soon. Whatever it is I will want it to have the old Diego in it, the one with the longer hair and the crazy expressions. I will get back to you.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

No...you can just request everything in this thread. Remember to be specific.

-----

Damn...I thought I included donation numbers. Oops.

Ok...

Avatar Only:

Unpaid member limit (96 x 96) = 1,500 points

Paid member limit (144 x 168) = 4,000 points

Banner:

10,000 points per banner...but if you really appreciate it & like it, and want to donate even more to Evil Ash - do not hesitate.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, you can now post your requests in here. You do not have to PM me.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Id like an Anderson Silva Avatar
Thanks guys.

Awesome idea, i remember when trey b did this on his own,he put more rules on every day


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Id like an Anderson Silva Avatar
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Awesome idea, i remember when trey b did this on his own,he put more rules on every day





TREY B. said:


> He will take GFX requests *for anything related to your respective UFC fighter.*
> 
> Here's the rules:
> 
> - If you happen to be an unpaid member, and you request something...*it can ONLY be of your fighter.* Also, you MUST be at least somewhat active in the project thread, if not very active. That also applies to the forum.


*READ - THE - RULES.*


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL excellent start BJJ Boy, way to break the ice.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, didnt see the fighter part. Never Mind i dont want one. KenFlo sucks any ways


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

UGH!!!! I really want a new Diego avatar and an animated banner, but I have no idea how I want it lol. I'd like one of Diego's entrance back in the day, like when he faught Diaz with the yellow trunks, but I'd also like to have one like Kameleon's or whoever has the Gonzaga avatar right after he KO'd CroCop. No matter what though I'd want it with his old look with the long hair, I think he is so stupid looking with the short hair, he looks like a little boy. As far as the banner goes I don't really care what it looks like as long as it has my name in it somewhere. I'm sure you can come up with something awesome.

Are these avatars and banners going to be able to fit on this forum or are they going to be to big. I guess just surprise me. I'm not to hard to make happy with these sort of things. Your already doing us a favor, no need to make in difficult for you.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6609/screenamesuckdl0.jpg

That's the banner.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks man, I hate that the signature sizes can only be up to 250 characters. I had to cut a lot of stuff out just to get everything to fit. Like I said earlier, anytime you wanna make some more diego avatars or banners I won't complain lol. Of course I'd give ya some more points and rep. Donation and rep on the way bud for this work.


----------



## Ydftball61 (May 15, 2007)

I can make stuff for you guys if you want as well.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

That's cool that you would like to help out.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

ash could i get an animated avatar of okami doing that samurai thing that he does at the end of all his fights?


----------



## Blexxemen (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Evil Ash! Just like Ydftball61 I would like to help too...


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

That's cool. Make a thread and show us what you can do. 

For the people that want the animated avatars, Trey is the one that makes them. I'm going to be asking friends if they can teach me how to make them.


----------



## Blexxemen (Jan 5, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> That's cool. Make a thread and show us what you can do.


Ok ill try to make my own thread but for the mean time.. Pls see Liveson's banner sig, I am the one responsible for that  Thanks!!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Blexxemen said:


> Ok ill try to make my own thread but for the mean time.. Pls see Liveson's banner sig, I am the one responsible for that  Thanks!!


Wasn't he supposed to buy you a premium membership?


----------



## Blexxemen (Jan 5, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Wasn't he supposed to buy you a premium membership?


Yes he do but I am still waiting for it.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Ash, I had my avatar up there, but it looks like someone changed it. I didn't save the one you made for me, because I didn't think I would need to. Can you post it one more time so I can save it and add it as my avatar again. It was the animated one by the way.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Am i allowed to request a banner even though i already have one of my fighter. Because i have had my current one for ages and a change would be nice.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

You are allowed to request a banner. Didn't you request one in another thread though?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Evil Ash, did you get my message about the avatar you made for me. After you made it I sent you the points and rep, but then the avatars were disabled for the last PPV I believe. After that the one I'm using now was put up. What happend to the animated one I paid for???


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Trey made the animated avatar. I have said that before. Basically the forum was loading very slow because of all the animated avatars. People may no longer have animated avatars because of this. I think it's a good idea. Trey made you and most people that he made animated avatars for a new avatar. That's the one you have now.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh, gotcha. That makes sense. I still like this one so I'm happy with what I've got. I was just thinking about it and figured I'd ask.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Ash can I get a banner of Gonzaga bro :thumbsup: 

Just add my name and Napao on it. I trust your judgement bro :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Hope you like it.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/6483/leviathanps0.gif
> 
> Hope you like it.


I do thanks bro good work :thumb02:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a lot of text issues. The main text is very good imo. The 'Napoa' isn't too hot. Overall I think I am satisfied. LOL


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Can i have a hermes Franca Banner with my name somewhere on it. It would be better if the banner had a green background.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep, that's no problem. Do you just want it to say 'esv'.??


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

ye, and also have it say Franca somewhere. thanks


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope that's good. I could not find a good quality Hermes Franca picture.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey, nice job man. looks great, i dont want to sound picky, but the only thing that could be better is the Hermes Franca Text.

but the Sig overall looks great, points will be donated very soon, thanks.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, well, I didn't want to have that text on there. There isn't really a place for it and I just had no idea what text to use. I was looking for pics for a while. They're all low quality which is a shame.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Yo Ash, I'm to tired with all of the posters to make myself something. Mike Bisping Sig please, and if you can, possibly cut out an avatar. $ and Rep will be coming your way. Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking for a sig......need Terry Martin in there with the name Team Pain somewhere in there.........anything would be greatly apprecieated........


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a bit big but I did that because I wanted to fit everything on it. If there is any issues, let me know and I'll fix them up.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

that looks great........nice job man


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you. You're next in line. I will do it after lunch. So, that should be in half an hour or so. 

Haha! The Franca banner disappeared. I don't think it was very good.. Like I tried and I did what I normally do, sometimes they just don't work out how you want them.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

cool man........whenever u get a chance.......


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry HW. I have become bored of my brushes. I'm trying to find a couple of new good sets. BP, do you know of any good brush sets?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Sorry HW. I have become bored of my brushes. I'm trying to find a couple of new good sets. BP, do you know of any good brush sets?


I know you don't like grunge so I'd try these. I am experimenting with them, and some are quite unique.

Fractal Brushes Set by *Mark-S on deviantART

Risingsun Brushes by ~JavierZhX on deviantART

Winter Breeze Brushes by =Axeraider70 on deviantART

Edit: devinatArt is going a bit slow right now...


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the Rising Sun brushes and the Winter Breeze brushes. They don't work to well with my usual style. I'll give the Fractal set a go. 

I'm giving this set a go too. 

Abstract Brushes vol. 15 - 5x by ~basstar on deviantART

I downloaded some grunge brushes yesterday and when I went to use them they just looked like they were really low quality.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Evil Ash, i paid for my membership yesterday and i should be a premium member in a couple days so can you make me a Ivan Salaverry banner??


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep, that should be fine.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok man thanks.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Donation on its way, its awesome!!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Evil Ash, i just upgraded to Premium so make me a bigger sized Ivan avatar than i have right now. Thanks man.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice puinshment background, donation on its way.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

The size is right but the KB is too large, can you fix??


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Guys I would really appreciate a cool Rashad Evans signature and avatar if anyone has the time..He's my MMA forum fighter as well. 
Thanks if you can guys...if not let me know


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the avatar who ever put it as my avart...Probably Trey...Thanks a bunch dude.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep. I'm going to try and get some banners done today so you may get it today.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey, wondering if I could get a personalized avator. I'm with the one I have, but if it was personalized that'd be awesome.

and a sig banner would be dope to.

of Martin Kampmann of course, thanks for anything that's done!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry, Sterling. Sometimes it's okay to remind me! So we got Rashad Evans and Martin Kampmann. Cool. Hopefully tomorrow they will get done!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I am sorry that it has taken so long, Sterling. Here you go.










http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/5371/rashadevansyw7.jpg


----------

